# babies 3.....



## irishlops (Feb 6, 2009)

pasted on last night some time. they were a day old. i think they froze. one was a way from the others and two were beside each other. 

i hate the way my life went. 1st joesph fransis. 9 of october. then 3 babies. so i have lost 4 rabbits intotal. then i get my life goin pear shaped. i dont even care about any thing now. school. life. every thing. 

now cacramel is grieving. so am i. they were perfect. claws, ears. body. all pink. but now a blueish hue. covers there little bodies. it hangs over my head. and my mind,.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 6, 2009)

I am sorry you and Caramel are hurting...
:hug:
RIP babies
urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:
Autumn


----------



## irishlops (Feb 6, 2009)

THANKS. i did not expect it. thats all. all of them.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 6, 2009)

Binky free little baby bunnies. :rainbow:


----------



## irishlops (Feb 6, 2009)

and play with your uncle. he will be pleased to see you.:cry2:bawl::rainbow:ink iris::hearts:


----------



## Becca (Feb 6, 2009)

I know its hard, but it happened to me and I learnt my lesson - hopefully you have to now  Sorry for your losses, I know it feels like you can't carry on but you can't let the bunnies you have fall through the cracks they need the best care right now, You be there for them they will be there for you. If you need to talk my PM box is open...... Binky Free little babies


----------



## irishlops (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks rebbeca.
eyore is beeing b=netered on thursday. my birth day....
so it will not happen. then she will be spayed.


----------



## Becca (Feb 7, 2009)

Thats good  A brilliant birthday present!!

Good luck with the neuter, once again sorry for your loss


----------



## Flashy (Feb 7, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> I know its hard, but it happened to me and I learnt my lesson - hopefully you have to now  Sorry for your losses, I know it feels like you can't carry on but you can't let the bunnies you have fall through the cracks they need the best care right now, You be there for them they will be there for you.


I think these are such wise words. Well said Becca.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks eveery one. i am not grieving as much. because i did not know there personallity, and things like that/ but i bet they would of been great.
yes it is hopefully a Good presant. i dont want to be postin in here on my b day ......


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 24, 2009)

When we lost Sienna (she crawled away after birth and froze), I spent an hour trying to revive her. I felt terrible, but I had to turn my attention to the four surviving babies. And I learnt a valuable lesson that night. They were an accidental litter, we were given the option of aborting the babies, but Vince and I stuck through with them. Now I have 8 rabbits, and that includes four heathly 10 month old baby bunnies.

I'm sorry for your loss =[ If you need to talk more, I'm here too.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about the loss of the little ones.

Binky free, babies. :rainbow:


----------



## irishlops (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks.
i knpw it will nnot happen again.... eyore is neteured.
caramel is going to be spayed on the ... next tuesday.
and then after the waitting time. bonding....
do rabbits dream of therer lost ones?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 25, 2009)

so sorry you lost the little ones. It's hard enough to lose a bun you've had for a full lifetime--can't imagine losing some sweet little babies before they've even begun. L&N


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## anneq (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh dear, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of those little ones.
We lost our first litter, and it was soo hard - one died in my hands, and that near tore me apart.

You will heal, dear - I know it doesn't feel like it, but time will heal the sadness.

/hugs
p.s. only my personal opinion, but I'm sure bunnies must dream..I sit and watch my baby buns dream and twitch in their sleep.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Those little ones never got a chance at life. It isn't fair that they passed away before they got a chance at life. It is always sad when little ones die and don't have a chance at life. Also they don't get to show you their personalities. So very sad! Sorry for the loss!


----------

